

A Tale of Two Lambdas - Stevo11
http://dev.otto.de/2015/06/23/a-tale-of-two-lambdas-2/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

======
striking
Meanwhile: "Developers are calling it quits on polyglot programming,"
according to a 2014 TechRepublic article.

[http://www.techrepublic.com/article/developers-are-
calling-i...](http://www.techrepublic.com/article/developers-are-calling-it-
quits-on-polyglot-programming/)

